# Happy Thanksgiving!



## pitonboy (Nov 22, 2012)

To all in this community of obsessive-compulsives, a Happy Thanksgiving. I hope the home cooks get to use every knife they own, and I hope the pros don't have to touch theirs


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 22, 2012)

happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope everyone has a happy one!

[video=youtube_share;1_niYbKa-gQ]http://youtu.be/1_niYbKa-gQ[/video]


----------



## Lefty (Nov 22, 2012)

You nailed it, Scott.

Happy Thanskgiving to all of our American members, and even those of us who aren't.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 22, 2012)

To whom it may concern: enjoy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jayhay (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy tday knuts!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 22, 2012)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 to Scott's slide show. I'm not celebrating Thanksgiving today as I am going to pick up my daughter who lives in Guatemala, but I am doing some prep work for tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it. Here is a pic of the knives I have put to use so far today. 

k.


----------



## cclin (Nov 22, 2012)

happy turkey day to all!!:happy1:


----------



## Lefty (Nov 22, 2012)

Karring, I'm really happy to see the Pre-Forgecraft used alongside a Rodrigue, Ealy, pimped out UX-10 (kinda want it), and is that a Tsourkan Shige? I'm on my phone....


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone I know I'm thankful.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Karring, I'm really happy to see the Pre-Forgecraft used alongside a Rodrigue, Ealy, pimped out UX-10 (kinda want it), and is that a Tsourkan Shige? I'm on my phone....



It is just a Tsourkan suji (no Shige).

k.


----------



## Miles (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



mr drinky said:


> It is just a Tsourkan suji (no Shige).



Is that a snakewood handle? Love it. (I tried to answer my own question, and ended up re-reading your whole "knife & gear gallery" thread for the tenth time!)


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving, and special thanks to pitonboy for the cool knives he's made available to us through his generous passarounds.

:thankyou333:


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 22, 2012)

happy thanksgiving people. mine isn't so happy.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! I got together with some friends yesterday and sharpened all of their knives. Got to use a bunch of them today. I am a happy camper.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving people.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 22, 2012)

franzb69 said:


> happy thanksgiving people. mine isn't so happy.


I missed this the first time around. I hope you're okay.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2012)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 22, 2012)

franzb69 said:


> happy thanksgiving people. mine isn't so happy.



Pssst, I'm thankful but by no means happy. Just wishing everyone else is.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 22, 2012)

This year, for the first time in my life, I know a few people whom I wish to have salmonella in their turkeys. But those are not here. For everyone else, Happy Thanksgiving!

Stefan


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay, if we want to talk about what we're really, really thankful for, I've got to vote for modern medicine. 

In the past year I've had four surgeries on my right eye. Two to repair retinal tears with subsequent hemmorrages, the second of which left me blind in my right eye. Then a vitrectomy, which basically consists of sucking all the goo out of the eyeball and replacing it with fresh goo. 

But wait, there's more: surgery on the retina almost always results in the formation of a catatract, hence the fourth operation. Bottom line...I now have better vision than when I was fourteen.

And then...while being prepped for the cataract surgery, it emerged that I was in atrial fibrilation. Yippee! So after getting the paddles ( you know, when someone yells, "CLEAR" and everyone backs away, All seems to be well except for the inordinate quantity of meds I take every day.

But all in all, I have much to be thankful for. I can still watch my grandson play ball.


----------



## miketayl0r (Nov 22, 2012)

Still fairly new to the community but I want to wish you guys a Happy Thanksgiving! 
Now let's see those bird carving pics!!!


----------



## WillC (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving, I've no idea what its all about , but any excuse for a huge bird, carved with a gleaning length of highly tuned steel and a great big booze up sounds good to me...So enjoy everyone:laugh:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 22, 2012)

WillC said:


> Happy thanksgiving, I've no idea what its all about , but any excuse for a huge bird, carved with a gleaning length of highly tuned steel and a great big booze up sounds good to me...So enjoy everyone:laugh:



It's roughly equivalent to Harvest Festival.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 22, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> This year, for the first time in my life, I know a few people whom I wish to have salmonella in their turkeys. But those are not here. For everyone else, Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Stefan



Sam and Ella? Seems like I met them once.


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! I hope you all enjoyed way to much food, and got to spend some time with some friends and family or loved ones. 

God Bless


----------



## chefwatson (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Joshua1970 (Nov 22, 2012)

happy thanksgiving!!! so much to be grateful for! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday weekend, no matter which day or whether you get to celebrate at all


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks salty.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thankful for the good folks here.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 23, 2012)

So much to be thankful for...Happy Thanksgiving, All!


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

